# أختبار جميل جدا يعرفك حبيبك بيقول عنك إيه؟؛



## tota bent elmaseh (23 أغسطس 2010)

زمان من حوالى 9 سنين او 10 سنين واحنا فى اعدادى كدا كنا بنعمل اختبار  جميل كدا واهبل شويه وفضلنا نعمل الاختبار دا حتى واحنا فى الثانويه العميه والاختبار دا كنا بنسميه لعبه اعرف حبيبك بيقول إيه هو اختبار طويل شويه بس هايعجبكم

ها اعرفكم بالإختبار 

وهو انك تضع في بالك شخص معين وبعد
الأجابه عن هذه الأسئله ستعرف
مشاعره تجاهك ... بعد ان تختار رقم اختيارك وتحسب 
ارقام اجاباتك :



١/ ما لون شعره ؟



١_ احمر .


٢_ اشقر .


٣_ اصفر 


٤_اسود .


٥_ رمادي .


٦_ بني 

.
٧_ ابيض .

٨_ ذهبي .



٢ / لون بشرته ؟



١_ اسمر .


٢_ حنطي .


٣_ اسود .
​
٤_ ابيض .



٣ / ما قامته ؟



١_ طويل .


٢_ قصير .

٣_ متوسط .


٤_ عادي .



٤ / ماصفته ؟



١_ جذاب


٢_ جميل


٣_ انيق


٤_ ذكي
​

٥_ متكبر


٦_ وسيم
​

٧_ عامه الصفات



٥ / مانوع عمله ؟



١_ طالب
​

٢_ مهندس
​

٣_ عسكري

​
٤_ مهم
​

٥_ حكومي


٦_ متقاعد


٧_ اعمال حره


٨_ طبيب
​

٩_ لا أعلم



٦ / ما شخصيته ؟



١_ هادي


٢_ عصبي


٣_ عادى
​

٤_ بارد



٥_ غليظ


٦_ شرس


٧_ اناني


٨_ لا أعلم



٧ / ماذا تهديه ؟



١_ ساعه


٢_ قلم


٣_ وردة


٤_ نظره
​

٥_ نظره حب
​

٦_ نظره اعجاب


٧_ لا شي
​

٨_ ابتسامة


٩_ عطر



٨ / هل يحبك ؟



١_ نعم


٢_ لا


٣_ ربما


٤_ لا ادري


٥_ محبه اخويه


٦_ يضحك عليك
​

٧_ ما يطيقك


٨_ يموت فيك



٩ / هل تحبه ؟



١_ نعم


٢_ لا
​

٣_ ربما


٤_ لا ادري


٥_ محبه اخويه
​

٦_ تضحك عليه
​

٧_ ماتطيقه


٨_ تموت فيه



١٠ / ماصلتك به ؟


١_ قريب


٢_ غريب


٣_ صديق
​

٤_ رفيق


٥_ قريب الأم


٦_ قريب الأب


٧_ صديق الأخ


٨_ معرفه


٩_ جارك


١١ / مكان المعرفه ؟


١_ البيت
​

٢_ الكنيسة


٣_ الحفله

٤_ الشارع


٥_ الحديقه

٦_ الملعب


٧_ نزهه


٨_ مستشفى
​

٩_ السوق
​

10-المدرسة


١٢ / مالون عيونه ؟



١_ اسود
​

٢_ عسلي


٣_ بني


٤_ ازرق


٥_ اخضر


٦_ رمادي



١٣ / كم عمره ؟



١_ ٣ : ١٠


٢_ ١٠ : ١٥


٣_ ١٥ : ٢٠


٤_ ٢٠ : ٣٠


٥_ ٣٠ : ٤٠


٦_ ٤٠ : ٥٠


٧_ ٥٠ : ٦٠


٨_ ٦٠ : ٧٠


٩_ ٧٠ : ٨٠


١٠_ ٨٠ : ٩٠



١٣ / كم عدد حروف اسمه ؟



١_ ٢ : ٤


٢_ ٥ : ٦


٣_ ٧ : ٨


٤_ ٩ : ١٠


٥_ ١١ : ١٢


٦_ ١٣ : ١٤


٧_ ١٥ : ١٦


٨_ ١٧ : ١٨


٩_ ١٩ : ٢٠



١٤ / ماهو الحرف الأول ؟



١_ أ - ز - ق


٢_ ب - س - ك


٣_ ت - ش - ل


٤_ ث - ص - م


٥_ ج - ض - ن


٦_ ح - ط - ه


٧_ خ - ظ - و


٨_ د - ع - ي


٩_ ذ - غ


١٠_ ر - ف




بعد حسابك مجموع اجاباتك
سيكون الحساب احد هذه الأرقام
والذي يحتوي على مشاعره
تجاهك ....

احسب كويس وركز مجموع درجاتك حساس جدا أوعى تغلط وترجع تقولى انتى السبب ههههههههه


٢٥/ انه كالخاتم في اصبعك .


٢٦/بيحبك بجنون .


٢٧/ مهما قابل لن يحب سواك .


٢٨/ يجاملك ولكن يكذب .


٢٩/ يحب لون شعرك .


٣٠/يتمنى ان يطمئن عليك كل يوم.


٣١/ لايطيق رفقتك .


٣٢/ يضحي في سبيلك .
​

٣٣/يحبك حتى الموت.



٣٤/ يرى جمالك خلال عينيك .


٣٥/ يريد ان يطلبك من والدك .


٣٦/ انت فارس احلامها .


٣٧/ يحب فيك رشاقتك .


٣٨/ غير مخلص لك .


٣٩/ يحب احد اصدقائك .


٤٠/ مع الزمن سينساك ويزول حبك.
​

٤١/ يتمنى الزواج منك .


٤٢/ يحبك حب ماله حدود .


٤٣/ مايفارقك لويعطونه اموال الدنيا.


٤٤/ يحب فيك ابتسامتك .



٤٥/ انت عمره وحياته .




٤٦/ انت تشكل كل شي في حياته .


٤٧/ لايهمه حبك تجاهه .


٤٨/ لا تشكلين شي في حياته .


٤٩/ يموت بعيونك .


٥٠/ يحبك لحد الجنون .


٥١/ يعشق التراب اللي تمشي عليه.


٥٢/ يحب ان يجعلك صديق له .
​

٥٣/ ينام وهو يفكر فيك .


٥٤/ لم يتأكد من مشاعرك .
​

٥٥/ يتمنى ان تقدر حبه تجاهك .
​

٥٦/ لا يطيق رؤياك حزينه .


٥٧/ يموت في جمالك .


٥٨/ انت العذاب في حياته .


٥٩/ يغادر البيت من كرهك .


٦٠/ يرى المستقبل في عينيك .


٦١/ يذوب بعيونك .


٦٢/ انت كابوس في حياته .


٦٣/ انت امله الوحيد في الحياة .


٦٤/ يفز قلبه لو شاف زوالك .


٦٥/ لو شافك يرتفع الضغط والسكر.


٦٦/ يتمناك دائما


اتمنى المشاركه وكل حد يدخل يقولنا 
اللى اختاره طلع ايه؟بس بصراحه ههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههه
هما اتنين
واحده 62
وواحده 51*

شكرا توتا
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

هجاوب وهقولك النتيجة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 أغسطس 2010)

٥١/ يعشق التراب اللي تمشي عليه.

مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## Nemo (23 أغسطس 2010)

٦٤/ يفز قلبه لو شاف زوالك .

اختبار جميل ميرسى جدا يا توتا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

اختبار جميل
شكرا توتا
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*



٦٠/ يرى المستقبل في عينيك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*رووووووووووووعة يا توتا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## Mason (24 أغسطس 2010)

> 66 يتمناك دائما


 
ميرسى توتا على الاختبار اللذيذ دا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *ههههههه*​
> *هما اتنين*​
> *واحده 62*
> *وواحده 51*​
> شكرا توتا​


 
هههههههههههههههه اتنين يامفترى اوك اختار واحده بس ههههههههههههههه
بص بقولك ايه ولا بلاش
ميرسى يامينا على مشاركتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> 
> هجاوب وهقولك النتيجة


 

ميرسى ليكى انتى ياحبى
وانا فى انتظار اجابتك ها​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ٥١/ يعشق التراب اللي تمشي عليه.​
> 
> 
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


 

يحبيبه قلبى مرورك اسعدنى كثيرا
وانتى فعلا تستحقى الجمله دى بجد​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> ٦٤/ يفز قلبه لو شاف زوالك .
> 
> اختبار جميل ميرسى جدا يا توتا


 
ميرسى يانيمو 
نورتى الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> اختبار جميل​
> 
> شكرا توتا​
> 
> وربنا يباركك​


 
العفو ياسيدى بس ماتهربش 
فين اجابتك هههههههههههه
ولا انت عايز تهرب منها 
قول علدى ماتخافش طلعت وحشه ولا يهمك عادى يعنى ما احنا ياما طلعت معانا وحشه
تصدق ساعات كنا نعمل ايه نكتب كل البيانات ونجمع ارقامها ونحدد الجمله لرقمها وتكون احلى جمله علشان مانتصدمش 
ههههههههههههه
منتظره اجابتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة يا توتا*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


 

متشكره ياقمر بس فين اجابتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> العفو ياسيدى بس ماتهربش
> فين اجابتك هههههههههههه
> ولا انت عايز تهرب منها
> قول علدى ماتخافش طلعت وحشه ولا يهمك عادى يعنى ما احنا ياما طلعت معانا وحشه
> ...




*بلاش فضايح بقي

خلي الطابق مستور احسن :heat:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ميرسى توتا على الاختبار اللذيذ دا


 

العفو ياحبى بس فين اجابتك اللى ساسا بيقولهالك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش فضايح بقي​*
> 
> 
> *خلي الطابق مستور احسن :heat:*​


 

لن اقبل قر واعترف ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أغسطس 2010)

*يالهووووووووووى ..
ده أنا أحتمال أصور قتيل النهارده :smil8:
هههههه
ميرسى ياقمر 
وطلعونى بقى من هنااااااااا :11azy:
ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لن اقبل قر واعترف ههههههههههههههههه​




*قري واعترفي انتي الاول

وانتي عرفه اقصد ايه :t9:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يالهووووووووووى ..*
> 
> *ده أنا أحتمال أصور قتيل النهارده :smil8:*
> *هههههه*
> ...


 

ليه بس كدا ياعسل ياسكر انتى ياحبيبه الكل
هو حظك طلع نحس ذى ناس ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك وكان نفسى اشوف اجابتك هههههههههههه بس خلاص بلاش​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قري واعترفي انتي الاول​*
> 
> 
> *وانتي عرفه اقصد ايه :t9:*​


 


انسى هههههههههههههههه
وانا وراك وراك والزمن طويل وها اخليك تعترف عاجلا ام اجلا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انسى هههههههههههههههه
> وانا وراك وراك والزمن طويل وها اخليك تعترف عاجلا ام اجلا​




*وانا مش ورايا حاجه 

وهنشووف يا محاميه​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أغسطس 2010)

يسمع من بقك ربنا وليك الحلاوه يامتر​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2010)

_*ربنا يسمحيك يا توتا دا لو طلع  صح  هتبقى فيها بلاوى  ربنا يسمحيك  تانى مرة *_
_*بس اختبار  جامد  اوى بجد*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يسمحيك يا توتا دا لو طلع صح هتبقى فيها بلاوى ربنا يسمحيك تانى مرة *_
> 
> 
> _*بس اختبار جامد اوى بجد*_​




عمو عندنا يامرحبا يامرحبا
ليه بس كدا ياعمو
ماتخافش كلها صح انشاء الله هههههههههههه
بهزر لا مش صح يعنى دى كنوع من انواع الاختبارات اعتبرها مثلا ذى الابراج
نورت ياعمو بس وين اجابتك هههههههههههه​


----------



## minatosaaziz (25 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جمييل ومرح. طبعا مش هاجاوب لان وقتي لم يات بعد . وعارف كل المعرفة اني لو سمحت لنفسي بالاعجاب بواحدة ولو يوم واحد هاضيع نفسي وهاغرق في عاطفتي وهافقد تفوقي في المدرسة وخصوصا اني داخل على المطحنة الثانوية . 
بس لي اعتراض على بسيط منطقي على السؤال ده :


> / ماذا تهديه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هو يعني مفيش اختيارات غير دولا مفيش مثلا اهديه كل ما املك . اهديه نفسي  وعقلي وقلبي .اهديه شئ آخر . كده يعني لان السؤال ناقص .
طبعا كل تحية و شكر ومحبة : للاخت توتا :36_22_26::36_3_9:.


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 أبريل 2011)

كل دى ردود ربنا يكون فى عونكم ههههههههههههههههه كويس انه عجبكم الاختبار​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

٦١/ يذوب بعيونك .

ميرسي يا توتا للأختبار

الرب يباركك


----------

